# Test results back and now needing biopsy



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got back from seeing my endo, who did an ultrasound on my thyroid.

I have multiple nodules on my thyroid, one of which is to the left, about 3cm, hasn't grown since that last US, but she wants to do a biopsy because of the size.

My labs, through Quest Diagnostic (I do not have the reference ranges)

T3 (7/6/12) = 89 (76-181 ng/dL) was 88 back on 02/10/12

T4 Free (7/6/12) = 1.0 (0.8-1.8 ng/dL) was 0.9 on 02/10/12

TSH, 3rd Gen (7/6/12) = 1.23 mIU/L (no ref. range given) was 2.23 on 2/10/12

TSI (7/6/12) = 260 <140% baseline H - I am assuming the H means High

Vitamin D, 25-OH, D2 = < 4 said to see notes, but there wasn't any

Vitamin D, 25-OH Total = 35 (30-100ng/dL)

Vitamin D, 25-OH, D3 = 35 said to see notes, but was none from Dr.

Can anyone help to sort this out. In February 2012 is when she had me decrease my Methimazole down to 2.5 mg every day.... Now that she has these labs she has advised me to take a 1/2 of the 2.5 every other day. She wants to eventually take me off of the medicine. My concern is..... My thyroid antibodies are through the roof, as well as my hashi antibodies, I do not have the levels, but last it was checked was greater than 1,000 H. If my antibodies are so high, couldn't my eyes start to bulge? I am having no hyper symptoms at the moment... but I am not sure if this is because I am on the medicine.

Has anyone had a biopsy before? She told me it won't hurt at all, just a lot of pressure.

The only symptoms I am having now are:

Brain fog (don't feel like myself and haven't for about 6 years - Detached feeling)

Floaters in my eyes (if this is a symptom)

Neurological vision stuff (Dr's say it's my brain not my thyroid)

Anxiety ONLY at night (strange)

I do not feel like a hyper maniac like I used to when I knew my dose was too low.

My eyes are not protruding at all and seem quite even (used to when I was first diagnosed at 19 y/o

I have noticed feeling more tired, with heart palps, especially when exercising

Thanks everyone,

Candi:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't comment on the medication questions, but my biopsy was surprisingly easy. Five quick, quick pokes, one right after another. I had three wasp stings a few days before and those hurt significantly worse. I did not feel any "pressure" but they did not need to use an u/s because my nodules were easily palpitated. I believe if they do need u/s guidance, that's where the pressure comes into play. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> I just got back from seeing my endo, who did an ultrasound on my thyroid.
> 
> I have multiple nodules on my thyroid, one of which is to the left, about 3cm, hasn't grown since that last US, but she wants to do a biopsy because of the size.
> 
> ...


Candi; I do hope you are seeing an Ophthalmologist as the globes will take the path of least resistance depending on the bony structure of your brow and orbits. So, that said, they sometimes will bulge into the exterior of the orbit.

I never had a biopsy but many here have. I am sure they will be along to reassure you.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Do the labs look normal? I was thinking the Vitamin D was close to being low, which in my opinion means I need more.

It's quest diagnostics for the lab, so I am not too sure what their ranges are, I was hoping you may know lol, sorry. I tried looking online and could not find any info.

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

My doctor's labs increased the vit D goal to be in the 70-100ng range, which is quite high. Other doctors I've spoken to say 60ng is ideal. My last test was about 70ng and my doctor said to add another 1 or 2mg of vit D to my current dose. Hope that helps!


----------

